# Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr



## Pokerclock (10. Oktober 2008)

*Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

In diesem Thread kam die Idee (aus einer lebhaften Diskussion hinaus) mal wieder NT Belastungstest zu machen.

Und zwar könntet ihr doch mal ein bewusst "zu klein" dimensioniertes NT mit einem Crossfire/SLI + Quad kombinieren und schauen, ob es was aushält oder eben nicht.

Vielleicht ein 400W NT und sich dann nach oben arbeiten

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

ich bin dafür


----------



## theLamer (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*



[SdF]Lord schrieb:


> ich bin dafür



ja, dem schließe ich mich an...
Gute Idee, nachdem ich schon einiges davon gehört habe


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Schließe mich an, oder man testet mal was passiert wenn man einen 4-pin Molex Stecker mit gaaaaaanz vielen Adaptern bestückt (4 pin stecker - y verteiler - an beide enden noch einen und dann nochmal und dann die 6 auf 8 pol adapter oder so).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Pappi10461 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Die Idee mit dem Netzteil finde ich ebenfalls gut. Was aber die Sache mit dnen vielen Adaptern am Molex-Stecker betrifft : ich glaube nicht , das das System dann überhaupt noch hochfährt.


----------



## Menthe (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Oh ja das könnte lustig werden


----------



## Railroadfighter (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Könnte aber auch sein, dass das Kabel durchschmort wenn zuviel Strom daraus gezogen wird. Da sollte man aber schon ein 1000 Watt NT nehmen, sonst limitiert es.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## y33H@ (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Mir ist mal ein NT mit drei HD4870 durchgebrannt ... so richtig mit schmelzenden Kabeln, Rauch und Feuer. Das ist mir echt nen Tick zuviel Gefahr 

cYa


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Und eben aus diesem Grunde fand Intel es sinnvoll, die +12V Schienen zu begrenzen und hat die ATX Spec geändert, das ist auch der Vorteil von mehreren Schienen mit max. 18A...

Was für ein NT hattest und wieviel Leistung konnte es auf der +12V Schiene liefern??


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Ich bin auch dafür. Aber das NT ja nicht zu klein Dimesionieren da ich schon Schmorende Kabel sehen will, also drei GTX 280 oder HD4870X2 an einem Stang.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Wenn sehr viele Stromverbraucher an einem Kabel hängen sollen, aber das Netzteil nicht limitieren soll, hätte ich eine Idee: Man führt mehrere Kabel vom Netzteil mit einem Y-Kabel oder mit Löten zusammen. Dann hat man mit einem Kabel die Leistung von mehreren und nur noch das Kabel limitiert.


----------



## Fabian (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

wenn "ganz zufällig"der Netzteillüfter von einem Kabel blockiert wird


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*



Fabian schrieb:


> wenn "ganz zufällig"der Netzteillüfter von einem Kabel blockiert wird


Nein, viel besser: Netzteil aufschrauben, Lüfterkabel durchtrennen, alle Sicherungen überbrücken, Belastungstest starten und zusehen, was passiert.


----------



## the_real_Kazoo (8. März 2009)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Naja man kann es auch übertreiben...

Aber das ist genau richtig für so eine Show


----------



## theLamer (8. März 2009)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Hallo? Der Thread ist schon uralt und es gibt bereits nen Video dazu (PCGH in Gefahr)


----------



## 2Stoned (17. April 2009)

*AW: Ein Tipp für PCGH in Gefahr*

Und da der Thread so alt ist, mal eine neue Idee 

Es gibt doch Geräte, z.B. Handys welche ihren Strom über nen USB Anschluss beziehen.
Man könnte mal testen, wie so ein PC/Tastatur-USB-Port reagiert, wenn er mal unter Strom gesetzt wird


----------

